# Black Friday........



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

GAME ON!!!!!

Who is gunning for what? and what lengths will you go to?????

New TV for me!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't be fooled by those inflated RRP, as you won't be saving as much as you think.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm going to rename you Scrooge..........stop spoiling my fun! lol

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm after a PS4-then I can finally go to bed :twisted:


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

How good are the discounts? Best places to be looking?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess it depends what your looking for, some supermarkets have removed all electronic items from their websites and you can only buy in store on limited stock! w*nkers

J
xx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

How sad when it results in this sort of thing: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30241459

Historically there have been good Black Friday discounts in USA. Here it's more likely to be good hype.

Time for a humbug.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would keep an eye on the money saving websites for any good deals there are out there. (They will be few and far between)

Don't get caught up in the Hype (Jessica)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not dont you worry, had my eye on a TV for a while and some other bits and seen their price change recently 

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mod, delete or merge this thread.

viewtopic.php?t=830073


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I put my black bin bags out this morning.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Mod, delete or merge this thread.
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=830073


My thread appears to be in the correct place.......just saying

J
xx


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I put my black bin bags out this morning.


How much did you get for them ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

j8keith said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I put my black bin bags out this morning.
> ...


Probably a freebie best deal of Black Friday yet!

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not sure these need merging, one is specific to mk1 mods and this is a general shopping one as far as I can see


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> Mod, delete or merge this thread.
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=830073


Stephen's parents obviously never taught him please and thank you !

HOW RUDE.....


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> Not sure these need merging, one is specific to mk1 mods and this is a general shopping one as far as I can see


Furry nuff


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just been watching the news where crowds of people storm the stores and fight over tv's, one lady was punched as her boyfriend took away the TV and another had there tv snatched from the basket while waiting in checkout, disgusting behaviour and where was health and safty today? Peaple getting trampled on as they try to get that bargain! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well my bin bags were nicked by men in hi-vis vests and a big truck.

I was going to criticise the whole event today but went and bought a games console online that was exceptionally cheap. I didn't punch anyone.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure these need merging, one is specific to mk1 mods and this is a general shopping one as far as I can see
> ...


Edit edit edit


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Had a very good day today in the retail side of my business  .... People were out to shop today 

....we made no silly reductions either


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Going to get shot down here, but why Black Friday?

Is the clue in the footage of all the 'locals' fighting over crap brand TVs.

To be honest if they are that desparate to get an HD TV hope it was worth it...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Shug750S said:


> Going to get shot down here, but why Black Friday?
> 
> Is the clue in the footage of all the 'locals' fighting over crap brand TVs.
> 
> To be honest if they are that desparate to get an HD TV hope it was worth it...


It's come over from the yanks Shugs total load of bollocks which sole aim is to boost trading.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

And apparently Black Friday got its name as the day after thanks giving a lot of farmers sold off there black slaves due to the harvest been in and no longer needed the extra labour hence it became Black Friday

Paul


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> And apparently Black Friday got its name as the day after thanks giving a lot of farmers sold off there black slaves due to the harvest been in and no longer needed the extra labour hence it became Black Friday


This is just a social media myth. The slave trade was abolished about a hundred years before the term 'black Friday' first appeared, and the two aren't connected.

The generally accepted origin of the name comes from the Philadelphia police describing the chaos caused by the sales in 1966.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've worked in retail for years, no such thing as a genuine sale unless the product is defective or a new model is coming out and they need to clear old stock, most of the "bargains" in this sale are artificially inflated in price prior to the event only to be "discounted" for the "sale". It's the oldest retail trick in the book and the sheeple fall for it year after year. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Another 'Americanism' to reach our shores. We'll be celebrating Thanksgiving and Independence Day next.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

red3.2 said:


> Another 'Americanism' to reach our shores. We'll be celebrating Independence Day next.


Nah, it was a s*** film :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

red3.2 said:


> Another 'Americanism' to reach our shores. We'll be celebrating Thanksgiving and Independence Day next.


We'll be using 'Winningest' next!.....
Oh wait, the ship's already sailed there. :x


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: how true!

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > And apparently Black Friday got its name as the day after thanks giving a lot of farmers sold off there black slaves due to the harvest been in and no longer needed the extra labour hence it became Black Friday
> ...


Fair enough. I should have known better than to read it on Facebook! :roll:

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

This made me LOL...... Quite glad I didnt buy a TV looking at some bits online and how the "savings" have been made......Cyber Monday today tho and 2 purchases made already for xmas presents lol I'll hold out for January sales for a new TV, nothing wrong with mine just fancy an upgrade

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Was in tesco last night and they had another pallet of cheap 42" TVs out, so you didn't have to queue up at midnight and tramp on someone's head after all :lol: :lol: :lol:

They were £172 and worth just about that, picture quality on them is horrible. I'll pass.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Was in tesco last night and they had another pallet of cheap 42" TVs out, so you didn't have to queue up at midnight and tramp on someone's head after all :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They were £172 and worth just about that, picture quality on them is horrible. I'll pass.


Agree, same in my local Asda on Saturday. I have a 7 yr old Sony Bravia 1080 that was top end when it came out, and picture quality still great. If I change (when it packs up) will probably be another Sony, or a Panasonic or maybe Samsung as they all look good.

Like most things you get what you pay for. Was in a TV manufacturing plant just over a year ago, and the facilities engineer there reckoned he would only buy Sony or Panasonic TV, despite getting a decent discount on the 'less well known brands' they actually made there, as they were the best picture quality.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I won't be buying another 1080p TV again, next one will be a 50" smart 4k. Hopefully affordable in 2 or 3 years.
Had my 40" Sony Bravia for about 6 years now and picture is good enough. If I end up getting 10 years out of it I'll consider that pretty good these days.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mullum said:


> I won't be buying another 1080p TV again, next one will be a 50" smart 4k. Hopefully affordable in 2 or 3 years.
> Had my 40" Sony Bravia for about 6 years now and picture is good enough. If I end up getting 10 years out of it I'll consider that pretty good these days.


Agree, mine is a 46 inch and picture is still okay, was amazing when I got it, and cost over £2k. Expect it will pack up at some point, and then will see what's around. Seems the OLED or 4k are around half that price new now. But that's progress...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can buy fantastic B grade stock TVs (perfect but discontinued) on line if you want a real bargain and only be slightly out of date.

How long do you keep a TV for? It certainly was (if not still is) a requirement for manufacturers to keep spare parts for 10 years. Now TVs seem to have become a throw away item with few places that can "repair" one for you.

The thought of joining a real queue with elbows and discomfort reminds me why I've never "done sales" for as long as I can remember.

Why would anyone want to put themselves through that reported frenzy? Are they such a lamb to slaughter on the alter of consumerism?

My HDTV will last me a while and sees little use - the odd film, favorite, or something I catch perhaps? I certainly don't have it on as wallpaper like some do - I therefore don't see it as such a central item.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My samsung 32" has lasted since 2007/8 so far just fancy an upgrade 

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My current TV is a Sony Bravia something or other that does smooth motion which seemed quite good at the time and still does mostly. My previous was a Nokia 32" widescreen with the enhanced widescreen system that Channel 4 were doing at the time but that all got knocked on the head with digital TV and the set sadly became redundant with too many remote controls and set top boxes - but it had the best sound quality ever (weighed a tonne) - far better than the Sony for sound but I use my Hi-Fi to fill the room to make up for that.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Both my TVs are connected to active studio monitors with 8" woofers. They turn on and off with the audio signal. Haven't used the speakers on a TV for at least 10 years.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my sound runs through my surround dont use the speakers on the tv

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes there's a reason for that with TVs getting so thin there's no room for decent speakers.


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

Is Black Friday really worth it? I don't understand all the hype and certainly felt ashamed for those seen fighting for items on news or iTube. Is it just more of a con or can real savings be made? Seems to me that rrp is inflated to look like a saving and the makes on sale seem to be the lesser know brands didn't see any Samsung or Sony for instance


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Claireakashorty said:


> Is Black Friday really worth it? I don't understand all the hype and certainly felt ashamed for those seen fighting for items on news or iTube. Is it just more of a con or can real savings be made? Seems to me that rrp is inflated to look like a saving and the makes on sale seem to be the lesser know brands didn't see any Samsung or Sony for instance


That's because people actually want those products, however inducing mass hysteria for the Matsufuki, or Polabolocks cheap stuff works a treat sometimes


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> I won't be buying another 1080p TV again, next one will be a 50" smart 4k. Hopefully affordable in 2 or 3 years.
> Had my 40" Sony Bravia for about 6 years now and picture is good enough. If I end up getting 10 years out of it I'll consider that pretty good these days.


I'm not sure 4k TVs will be worth it, how many people have 4k eyes, unless your vision is perfect or your glasses prescription is perfect and up to date I don't think you will actually see much difference from 1080


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's it it all depends on the screen size and viewing distance. Like with "retina" displays.


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

Spandex said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > And apparently Black Friday got its name as the day after thanks giving a lot of farmers sold off there black slaves due to the harvest been in and no longer needed the extra labour hence it became Black Friday
> ...


Nope, hate to sound like a smart ar$e but this is the real reason according to the Yanks.










Personally I find the following sums up my feelings on the whole Black Friday/Christmas/New Year sale bargain hunting bull that seems to turn the great unwashed into raging nutjobs...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> That's it it all depends on the screen size and viewing distance. Like with "retina" displays.


I think 30 foot and the back of the cinema is ok for 4k resolution. ... I think it's a marketing overkill for domestic use. 

I have reasonably good eyesight (slight prescription in my right eye) and can't tell the difference between 720 and 1080 unless I put my glasses on.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Desert_Green_TT said:


> Nope, hate to sound like a smart ar$e but this is the real reason according to the Yanks.


I wasn't giving the earliest recorded use of the words 'black' and 'friday' next to each other. I was talking about the use of the term to describe the thanksgiving sales.

Now, if you were any good at being a smart arse you'd have pointed out that I got the year wrong. It was 1961, not 1966. :wink:

From Wikipedia (emphasis mine):


> "Black Friday" as a term has been used in multiple contexts, going back to the 19th century, where in the United States it was associated with a financial crisis of 1869. *The earliest known use of "Black Friday" to refer to shopping on the day after Thanksgiving was made in a public relations newsletter from 1961* that is clear on the negative implications of the name and its origin in Philadelphia:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What about "retina" phone and tablet screens Brian ? Do you notice the difference on those ?
You do need to be close to discern individual pixels of course - but it's amazing how quickly we adapt to (and take for granted) the advances in technology.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I suspect the real picture quality improvements from UHD will have nothing to do with numbers of pixels... Personally though, I wouldn't be buying a UHD TV until the standards have settled down and you know what you're getting (and what you're missing out on by being an early adopter).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A dvd in 720 and one in full 1080p hd is defiantly noticeable

If your comparing something in 720 to Sky hd then there isn't a lot of difference as sky ISNT full hd, Sky is 1080i ( interlaced ) not P ( progressive ) 
720p and 1080i isn't far apart 
Some sport is better quality in 720p than 1080i for instance

4k is good but what's available ??? 
A good blue ray on a good player viewed on a good high end hd tv is hard to beat, especially with the average size of everyone's lounge


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> What about "retina" phone and tablet screens Brian ? Do you notice the difference on those ?
> You do need to be close to discern individual pixels of course - but it's amazing how quickly we adapt to (and take for granted) the advances in technology.


The biggest differences in quality of picture I see are in clarity of colours and response times. I don't think the "sharpness" will be a big factor past 1080, due to limitations of the human eye. If you have a 60" screen and sit 3 feet from it then perhaps it will but for "normal" viewing 1080 is more than enough.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> A dvd in 720 and one in full 1080p hd is defiantly noticeable
> 
> If your comparing something in 720 to Sky hd then there isn't a lot of difference as sky ISNT full hd, Sky is 1080i ( interlaced ) not P ( progressive )
> 720p and 1080i isn't far apart
> ...


I'm not disputing there is a difference, I notice it with my glasses on. 
The point I'm making is unless you have 20/20 vision super high definition is pointless.

It's a bit like 20megapixle cameras, unless you intend on cropping tiny portions and blowing them up, or printing off poster sizes photos.... its pointless.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Desert_Green_TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


LOL. the end

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

[/quote]
I'm not disputing there is a difference, I notice it with my glasses on. 
.[/quote]

LMFAO [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] Brilliant


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

For those following another post on here, I think you will really notice the difference if you watch TV wearing your special 'watching TV trousers'

:lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

1wheelonly said:


> A dvd in 720 and one in full 1080p hd is defiantly noticeable


DVD?


1wheelonly said:


> If your comparing something in 720 to Sky hd then there isn't a lot of difference as sky ISNT full hd, Sky is 1080i ( interlaced ) not P ( progressive )


I think in that example the bit rate difference will have the biggest impact on picture quality, not the resolution.

The number of pixels is just one of a whole list of metrics that affect picture quality and it's actually the one that has the least impact. It is the cheapest one to increase though, which is why everyone will try to sell you more pixels rather than higher bit rate, wide colour gamut, high dynamic range, etc.

I remember years ago running side-by-side comparisons (on two identical calibrated monitors) with an HDCAM deck playing into two identical broadcast encoders. I stuck one on 1280x720 at a decent broadcast bit rate and the other on 720x576 but racked up the bit rate to something silly like 45Mbit/s. Everyone who saw them thought they were both HD and picked the SD one as the better PQ.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I think in that example the bit rate difference will have the biggest impact on picture quality, not the resolution.
> 
> I remember years ago running side-by-side comparisons (on two identical calibrated monitors) with an HDCAM deck playing into two identical broadcast encoders. I stuck one on 1280x720 at a decent broadcast bit rate and the other on 720x576 but racked up the bit rate to something silly like 45Mbit/s. Everyone who saw them thought they were both HD and picked the SD one as the better PQ.


I've got to agree with this. I've got a 40" Pioneer Plasma Screen (remember them) with a matching Surround Sound and BluRay all calibrated with a little DVD and an iPhone APP. Watching a recent DVD through it is as good as most HD broadcasts and is only slightly more fuzzy than the same film on BluRay, yes we do have some where the DVD came free. The biggest difference between SD broadcasts at a high bitrate and HD seems to be the sound. Watching something like Top Gear on BBC, not Dave, gives a great picture either on SD or HD, but the sound is sooo much better on HD.

On the other hand I do wear contact lenses and the TV is only a 40" with a viewing distance of about 3.5 metres as the TV is in the middle of the longest wall. Also the Pioneer was the best TV I ever saw with SD.


----------

